# Coral Snake Blanks



## Mather323 (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw a coral snake pen just the other day and it unbelieveable----wow!  Has any one hear of someone selling these snake blanks.  I cant even find the pic any more but I will keep looking.  Thanks  Mike


----------



## Mather323 (Dec 20, 2007)

I found it at www.ciwriting.com


----------



## Ligget (Dec 20, 2007)

I don`t know who sell the blanks but they make outstanding pens![]


----------



## RONB (Dec 20, 2007)

I would like to find out who sells the hides.
Very nice pen.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 20, 2007)

No hides available as far as I know. No blanks available as far as I know. I even think the pens are sold out from this one skin. The coral skin pen was made by Bob Keyes. He luckily found a coral skin at a taxidermy shop and was able to purchase it. It is one of the most beautiful snake skin pens I've seen. Here is a link to his website.
http://www.ciwriting.com/Snakeskin Pens.htm

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by RONB_
> 
> I would like to find out who sells the hides.
> Very nice pen.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Don, even if its disappointing news.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 20, 2007)

I emailed him about it awhile back and the only skins that he knew of were in a friends freezer and not available for sale. I have wanted a Coral snake skin since seeing that pen also. Beautiful pen and the colors of that skin are gorgeous.

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 20, 2007)

That pen is gorgeous!  Perfect choice of hardware too! I want one!  

I checked around, and found an online taxidermy forum, with a wanted column...SOmeone posted about a coral snakeskin in the past, and received a response, so this might be a good place to start...

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/board,4.0.html


----------



## rlharding (Dec 20, 2007)

Here you go.  Cobra in red, yellow, blue,.....


http://www.glimmerznmore.com/shop/category.asp?catid=8


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 20, 2007)

Iwill have sections of coral snake skin available after new years. If I can pull it out of storage before that I will post it here.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a very large black Python dyed fully black, I wonder if it would make decent blanks,


----------



## follow3 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know where to get coral snakes.

IF.. you are willing to kill them and skin them!!!

I will go check prices and get back.

There is another snake that looks very much like the Coral snake, but not poisonous. It is the Scarlet King snake. Same colors, but they are red, black, yellow. Instead of red, yellow, black.

If you get a whole snake, dead or alive, keep in mind that the Coral snake is the most poisonous snake in North America!!!


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 21, 2007)

The link that you sent also shows some Ivory pens. Do you think is real Ivory? or is it alternative? 



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> No hides available as far as I know. No blanks available as far as I know. I even think the pens are sold out from this one skin. The coral skin pen was made by Bob Keyes. He luckily found a coral skin at a taxidermy shop and was able to purchase it. It is one of the most beautiful snake skin pens I've seen. Here is a link to his website.
> http://www.ciwriting.com/Snakeskin Pens.htm
> ...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> I have a very large black Python dyed fully black, I wonder if it would make decent blanks,



You probably would have to kill it first. [}]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bitshird_
> 
> I have a very large black Python dyed fully black, I wonder if it would make decent blanks,



Dunno - might be hard for it to help make blanks without any hands!


----------



## gerryr (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> 
> The link that you sent also shows some Ivory pens. Do you think is real Ivory? or is it alternative?



Read his description of the ivory pens.


----------



## dlddr (Dec 21, 2007)

theres a guy on ebay selling mammoth ivory
his store is called Ice Age Fossils


----------



## jskeen (Dec 21, 2007)

you can legally buy both hippo and warthog ivory, sometimes very cheaply off ebay.  To my knowledge, only Elephant, Whale and Narwhale are prohibited by the sites treaty.  Just going from memory on that though, probably forgot a couple of critters.

James


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 22, 2007)

I had checked my local snakes recently.  I don't mind killing and skinning and tanning them.  If I remember right, we have corn and milk snakes, but they are rare in this area and hard to find.  I do see garter snakes, stripe snakes &lt;which look alot like garter snakes&gt;, and non-poinsonous water snakes, all the time.  I'm planning on making a snake round-up in the summer along with some of my leopard frogs which are bountiful  in the creek out in the back yard.  I have one big ball python in the freezer waiting for me to skin and tan and send to bruce.  I have the word out at all my customers that sell snakes to store whatever dies in the freezer for me.  That includes lizards too.


----------



## scroller99 (Dec 22, 2007)

I tried to make some blanks out of dyed python and the blank just looked black you couldn't see any scales or details at all for all the work I could have painted the tube black, maybe if it was a better dye job? I had bought the skins on ebay, good luck Howard


----------



## jenamison (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, maybe I missed it, but where is the site for the ivory and coral snake skin blanks?  Thanks ya'll.

Mike


----------

